# Developmental milestones



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Obviously all children are individual and do things at diff times etc,
But has anyone found/uses a good website for looking at developmental milestones
To get an idea of what children should be doing at specific ages just as a guide/point of reference.

Thank you


----------



## Wendy Dee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi. There is a good book called "from birth to five years" by Mary Sheridan. It is aimed at professionals caring for children but is quite small and simple and easy to refer to x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

This book is excellent and used by many Health professionals. I would recommend for anyone with under 5 years or adopting as it helps understand what may have been missed too.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mary-Sheridans-Birth-Five-Years/dp/041583354X/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1425461838&sr=8-4&keywords=development+milestones

/links


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Gertie, ive just bought this on your recommendation and I couldn't agree more. Excellent. Only thing is I got it on my kindle and some tables are a bit difficult to see so I'm also going to order the hard copy.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

lol Flash - glad I could help - Yes I'm normally a kindle addict but this is one I like as a hard version and helps having it about when meeting with some Profs as shows you know where they should be even though the span within each stage is quite varied.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you!

Going to get on Amazon tonight after work x


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

If you want to know anything more specific then just yell.
I use a online system to track our minding kids progress so I can always screen shot for you the more detailed age specific learning outcomes for you.


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks disney... How's you x any news x


----------

